# Humming Bird with its tongue out



## MCPhotographics (Jul 15, 2009)

Just took a snap of this humming bird with its tongue out


----------



## icassell (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice! Good combination of exposure, bokeh, etc.  The little guy is taunting you! What kind of hummer is he?


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 15, 2009)

Great capture.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 15, 2009)

Whew, good shooting!


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 16, 2009)

What Lens?


----------



## NickRummy (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! I'm also curious about lens and settings


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 17, 2009)

realy nice


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 17, 2009)

Settings? Oh, that's easy. Aperture wider than the pistons in your car. Shutter speed faster than a hare on steroids. ISO negotiable. :greenpbl:

Freaking awesome timing.


----------



## EricD (Jul 17, 2009)

Fantastic capture!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome! :hail:


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 17, 2009)

superb capture


----------



## mishele (Jul 17, 2009)

wow great catch!!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2009)

Great capture and such a lovely looking Hummer.  All we have around here (that I've seen) is the Ruby Throated.

I wish I had set a faster shutter speed on mine.  *Clicky*


----------



## Kethaneni (Jul 17, 2009)

Great picture!


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice, good timing as well.


----------

